# DUKE'S PASADENA 2007 CRUISE NIGHTS ∙



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cool!


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

see you there , vatos from palmdale " DUKES so. cal. " tm


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Back to Dukes!!! Can't wait..... :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT UP LARRY I WILL TRY TO MAKE IT TO SOME OF THEM  
THIS TIME I WILL LEAVE THE RAIN AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE ALLWAYS LOOKING FOWARD TO IT


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2007, 08:10 PM~7229275
> *
> *


we gonna make an LA run this summer


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

tru tru


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

look like i will be working out of state be back late be there next time :angry:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

can't wait.....we're looking forward to it. Hopefully it doesn't rain like last time :uh:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

you know


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

let the count down begin 
sunday 6 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

5 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

T.T.M.F.T!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

maybe i can make it will see


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

1 more day :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WE'LL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE TOMMORROW. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOUR LOCO EP1CS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

nice hot day tommorrow in the 80's


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

TODAY IS THE DAY!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<<<<got da cars washed and ready, just waiting for da rest of da guys....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Mar 10 2007, 02:55 PM~7451367
> *<<<<got da cars washed and ready, just waiting for da rest of da guys....
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE. hno:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: had a great time.
cant wait till the next,!


see you all at Gangs 2 Grace!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Mar 9 2007, 09:49 PM~7448089
> *maybe i can make it will see
> *


Good to see you out there Homie!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Speeding through the Drive Thru!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE. FIRME SPOT, IT WAS A FULL HOUSE. 

THANKS TO DUKES FOR THAT CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHY!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 11 2007, 01:50 AM~7453887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, any more pics of this one


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice pics! :cheesy:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT WE HAD A TOTAL OF 96 CARS AND BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

that's sweet some pinstriping would set it off :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Me and my familia had a great time. Great show for the first one of the year. Looking forward for the rest of the year, if all the other cruises are like this one, it's going to be a good year. See all of you guys next month. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> :biggrin: We had a good time see you next get together


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

it was a good day :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks to all that were there had a great time with everone that were there see you all back again on april 21st same place same time :cheesy:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> > :biggrin: We had a good time see you next get together
> 
> 
> yup it was cool see 1st lady i was parked right behind u i got your back lol later girl


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

next show on April 21 see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

20 days to go!!!! :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

16 days to go :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Larry????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up Bro


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

one more week to go see everyone at TOGETHER on sunday in azusa :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

What's up Larry? See all of you guys on saturday. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COOL!! Hey said its suppose to rain again this weekend...we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's not going to rain, David won't be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

2 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 18 2007, 07:22 PM~7723564
> *It's not going to rain, David won't be there!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes i will at lease my thoughts will be with you so that means .

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////
.///////////////////////////////////////////////////











hno:



















































j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :happysad:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TODAY :biggrin: rain rain go away its gonna be cold but its ok just come dressed warm


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon come get all your mothers day gifts at the raffle table :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: T.T.T. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next week!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

this week


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: Dukes :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

manana


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

everyone ready who's rolling out to Dukes 1 more day


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

ME AND A COUPLE OF HOMIES WILL BE HEADING OUT THERE FROM I. E.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@May 11 2007, 10:26 AM~7882841
> *ME AND A COUPLE OF HOMIES WILL BE HEADING OUT THERE FROM I. E.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@May 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7882841
> *ME AND A COUPLE OF HOMIES WILL BE HEADING OUT THERE FROM I. E.
> *


I'M ROLLIN FROM THE *E* TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

gonna see if we can round up a few heads and come out. Dukes always brings out the dope stuff....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REM64_@May 11 2007, 11:56 AM~7883958
> *gonna see if we can round up a few heads and come out. Dukes always brings out the dope stuff....
> *


IT'S A GOOD CRUZ SPOT .


----------



## Run21x (May 2, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

See you guys in a couple of hours.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

on my way now see u there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 12 2007, 03:37 PM~7890290
> *on my way now see u there  :biggrin:
> *



Liar!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good Show, had a great time...

Thanks, Dukes Pasadena!!


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

got any pic


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 12 2007, 10:32 PM~7892296
> *Good Show, had a great time...
> 
> Thanks, Dukes Pasadena!!
> *


YEP GREAT TURN OUT LOT OF GREAT CARS .THANKS LARRY AND ALL THE GUYS FROM DUKES FIRST CLASS CRUZ NIGHT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 13 2007, 06:52 AM~7892977
> *YEP GREAT TURN OUT LOT OF GREAT CARS .THANKS LARRY AND ALL THE GUYS FROM DUKES FIRST CLASS CRUZ NIGHT
> *


thanks for all the compliments see you guys next month June 9th :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@May 13 2007, 12:00 AM~7892378
> *got any pic
> *


pictures should be up later waiting on AndyoDukes66 to post up :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who supported the show last night i heard it was a great turn out over 60 cars :biggrin: THANKS see everyone next month June 9th


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 13 2007, 10:25 AM~7893573
> *Thanks to everyone who supported the show last night i heard it was a great turn out  over 60 cars :biggrin:  THANKS see everyone next month June 9th
> *


SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE, MY SUEGRA HAD A BABY SHOWER 
FOR MY WIFE! ILL BE THERE ON DA NEXT ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 13 2007, 10:25 AM~7893573
> *Thanks to everyone who supported the show last night i heard it was a great turn out  over 60 cars :biggrin:  THANKS see everyone next month June 9th
> *


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PIMP JUICE (May 27, 2006)

any pictures from the 12th


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 13 2007, 10:22 AM~7893564
> *pictures should be up later waiting on AndyoDukes66 to post up  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Larry, great show. Sorry about the pics , i've been busy. Will post pics this saturday.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

What's up guys! Here's the pics. sorry i'm late. some pics didn't come out good, so sorry to the guys i missed. but enjoy.

http://images22.fotki.com/v838/photos/1/11...IMG_0006-vi.jpg

http://images23.fotki.com/v766/photos/1/11...IMG_0019-vi.jpg


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's two rides from Pachucos C.C. that came all the way from Palmdale.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Best of Show


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's a club that came down from East L.A. & got the most members trophy.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice pics! lookin forward to the next one


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> NICE PIC, FIRME CRUISE SPOT, I'LL BE AT THE NEXT FOR SURE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> > NICE PIC, FIRME CRUISE SPOT, I'LL BE AT THE NEXT FOR SURE! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@May 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7952504
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE! :biggrin: IT AIN'T A 62 RAG, BUT IT'LL DO  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: gracias Andy nice pics


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Duke's??????????????????????/ :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

ONE MORE WEEK :0


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

We'll be there.....can't wait!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

yea, gonna try and make it this time!! friday, or saturday night??


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: today


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 7 2007, 08:11 AM~8059247
> *yea, gonna try and make it this time!! friday, or saturday night??
> *


YEAH GOTTA A BETTER CHANCE FOR SNOW :biggrin: WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

JUST GOT UP GONNA HIT THE CAR WASH


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<---- gettin da cars ready..... be out there in a few


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

trucks loaded up almost on my way :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

here i come so fresh and so clean redy for the firme night see everyone there


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you for everyones support that came over 76 cars last night Epics rolling in with 9 cars Traditions rolling in with 8 cars Vejitos rolling with 7 cars Bridgetown with 5 cars Elusive rolling in with 5 cars Timeless Classics in with 4 cars La Style in with 4 cars Romans bike club in with 6 bikes and many more clubs out representing thanks to Big Alex from Gangs To Grace for the great music and to everyone out there reading this remember to keep the cd dj Mike Lopes in preyer his mother suffored a bad heart attack and it dont look good but always remember its in GODS hands thank you Pasadena Dukes


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy:  :cheesy:

See everone back on July 14 flyer will be up soon


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Had a lot of fun out there last night, and hope Mike's mom is doing good. :tears:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP LARRY! SORRY I MISSED DA CRUISE NITE!
I WAS IN DA HOSP, MY LADY HAD MY BABY GIRL YESTERDAY!
SEE YOU @ DA G2G KICKBACK! DID YOU SEE MY BOYS OUT THERE
LASTNITE? THEY WERE THERE REPN!































:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

GREAT SHOW GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for thoes Duke burgers. hmmmm


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

When is the next one btw?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 11 2007, 05:30 PM~8084600
> *When is the next one btw?
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

:cheesy:  nice cruise night


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  t t t


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP LARRY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

quote=servent of christ,Jun 22 2007, 01:20 PM~8156609]
WHATS UP LARRY  
[/quote]
what up david :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 46cruiser661_@Jun 18 2007, 07:50 PM~8131132
> *:biggrin:   t t t
> *


keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 1 2007, 09:59 AM~8212651
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

happy fourth of july to all be safe :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

CANT WAIT TOO SEE ALL THE HOMIES THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jul 6 2007, 12:01 AM~8245244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Q~VO Duke's


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

4 MORE DAYS! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 1 more day


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

*SHOW IS TODAY!!!*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

gonna load up the ride and i will be on my way at 3:30 2 more hours see you there :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

wanna thank larry for showing up to our LOWAU! we all had fun, and i'm sure it was well worth the $15 que no?!?! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This weekend!! It's early this month, so heads up!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: YUR KILLING ME " LARRY " WASSUP WITH SOME PICTURES FROM THAT NITE? ANYWAYZ YOU GUYZ HAD A FIRME CRUISE NIGHT!! MUCH LOVE EL ADAM " T O G E T H E R " :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

WHAT'S UP LARRY :wave: :wave: SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS UP GUY, CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF OUTSTADING C.C. IN PASADENA IS STILL AROUND??


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jul 19 2007, 09:06 PM~8350347
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro....you guys gotta make some room up in the invites for us since some of us are local  :biggrin: see you guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jul 19 2007, 10:06 PM~8350347
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: on my way now see everyone there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 4 2007, 03:42 PM~8471705
> *:biggrin: on my way now see everyone there
> *


You're running late!!!! Hurry up and get there..............


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

on our way :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 3 2007, 06:26 PM~8467343
> *hey bro....you guys gotta make some room up in the invites for us since some of us are local   :biggrin: see you guys there  :thumbsup:
> *


X2
HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NITE!!WON 4 RAFFLES,
10 CDs, DVD -GEORGE LOPEZ, BBQ GRILLING SET
AND THE GRAND PRIZE A PORTABLE COOLER!
GRACIAS!!!C U GUYS NEXT MONTH! :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME LARRY :biggrin: :biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS NEXT MONTH.


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8476547
> *X2
> HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NITE!!WON 4 RAFFLES,
> 10 CDs, DVD -GEORGE LOPEZ, BBQ GRILLING SET
> ...


DAMN HOMIE YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT STRAIGHT TO THE CASINO AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Will be back with the Imperials 64 raffle car.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Larry sorry we did not make it out last Saturday but we will see you at the next one. *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Aug 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8484754
> *DAMN HOMIE YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT STRAIGHT TO THE CASINO AFTER :biggrin:
> *


:yes: actually his wifey was the lucky one :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 9 2007, 09:26 PM~8517697
> *:yes: actually his wifey was the lucky one  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP LARRY :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: next show will be sept 8 hope to see everyone back :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Bikes and Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP LARRY I HOPE YOU DONT MINE ME POSTING THIS FLYER,
GOD BLESS BRO


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 20 2007, 09:29 AM~8596116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

next show sep 8


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 15 2007, 06:09 PM~8564078
> *:biggrin: next show will be sept 8 hope to see everyone back  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have the Monte at this one homie.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

NEXT SHOW SEPT. 8th


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

have'nt been out there in a while, hope to see you guys out there next week! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Check you the pics from Duke's Ventura End of Summer Bash...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360445

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 29 2007, 05:18 PM~8673014
> *have'nt been out there in a while, hope to see you guys out there next week! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 3 2007, 07:39 PM~8707064
> *comeing soon  :biggrin:
> *


Well be there...!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

this weekend 4 more days to all those low lows hit DUKES see u all there :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 3 more days


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81RGL (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

IT'S THIS SATURDAY? ill head out after 5pm when i close up work. it's been a year since i went there.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HELL YEAH, ONE MORE DAY!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

What times that gettin started?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Con Safos_@Sep 8 2007, 12:47 PM~8746535
> *What times that gettin started?
> *


usually starts around 5 pm to about 10 pm any ? you can call 626-688-7668 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

today be on my way in a hour or so see everyone down there :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'll be there with my pregnant girlfriend who is about to pop and my bike...see you there!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

had a good nice show 45 cars The Bomb Club represented with 8 cars deep Antique Style had 4 cars & 2 bikes- Tradition 2 cars- Classic Oldies 4 cars- Pride 1 car - Epics 3 cars- Elite 4 cars - Traffic 1 car the big homey Alex Gangs To Grace came to kick it and many others as well even the Homey Cricket looking good walking around cheking things out hope to see everyone back next month October 13 Pasadena Dukes President :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 9 2007, 08:56 AM~8750372
> *had a good nice show 45 cars The Bomb Club represented with 8 cars deep Antique Style had 4 cars & 2 bikes- Tradition 2 cars- Classic Oldies 4 cars- Pride  1 car - Epics 3 cars- Elite 4 cars  - Traffic 1 car  the big homey Alex Gangs To Grace came to kick it and many others as well even the Homey Cricket looking good walking around cheking things out hope to see everyone back next month October 13                                            Pasadena Dukes President  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 9 2007, 01:10 PM~8751385
> *:buttkick:
> *


What's up Boxer??? Who's butt you kicking???


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 9 2007, 04:06 PM~8752180
> *What's up Boxer???  Who's butt you kicking???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 9 2007, 08:56 AM~8750372
> *had a good nice show 45 cars The Bomb Club represented with 8 cars deep Antique Style had 4 cars & 2 bikes- Tradition 2 cars- Classic Oldies 4 cars- Pride  1 car - Epics 3 cars- Elite 4 cars  - Traffic 1 car  the big homey Alex Gangs To Grace came to kick it and many others as well even the Homey Cricket looking good walking around cheking things out hope to see everyone back next month October 13                                            Pasadena Dukes President  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THAT WAS ME  I CAME HOME WITH A BEST LOWRIDER TROPHY THANKS DUKES :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 9 2007, 04:06 PM~8752180
> *What's up Boxer???  Who's butt you kicking???
> *


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

SORRY LARRY I MISSED THE SHOW, BUT I'LL BE THERE NEXT MONTH.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

Dukes Pasadena Cruise night 09/8/2007


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 46cruiser661_@Sep 11 2007, 09:14 AM~8765477
> *Dukes Pasadena Cruise night 09/8/2007
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 46cruiser661_@Sep 11 2007, 09:14 AM~8765477
> *Dukes Pasadena Cruise night 09/8/2007
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE PICS RENE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 9 2007, 07:56 AM~8750372
> *had a good nice show 45 cars The Bomb Club represented with 8 cars deep Antique Style had 4 cars & 2 bikes- Tradition 2 cars- Classic Oldies 4 cars- Pride  1 car - Epics 3 cars- Elite 4 cars  - Traffic 1 car  the big homey Alex Gangs To Grace came to kick it and many others as well even the Homey Cricket looking good walking around cheking things out hope to see everyone back next month October 13                                            Pasadena Dukes President  :biggrin:
> *


antique style 2 bikes? i only seen one. good cruise night. i'll be there next month for sure


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

when is the next one?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

See U on the 10th Big Dog


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

come on down enjoy the show :biggrin:


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU NEXT MONTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DISPENSA LARRY AND DUKES FOR NOT ROLLIN THRU HOMIE..GOT HOME TIRED FROM WORK..JUST WOKE UP AND ABOUT TO GO TO SLEEP FOR ANOTHER DAY OF JALE TOMORROW


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

pix


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

